# Lake Powell



## Amarillo Palmira

Anybody ever fished it and what did you catch? It looks like it could hold about anything! Where did you launch? Thanks for any info!

Amarillo


----------



## hsiF deR

Reds, trout, pompano, sheepshead, and black drum......if your talking about Lake Powell in Panama City Beach.


----------



## welldoya

I spent a lot of time out there as a kid. My great-uncle owned the bait and tackle shop (and oyster bar) out there. Back then it was called "The Fisherman's Catch", not sure now. In fact, he owned about 5 acres right there at Pirate's Cove. He sold it back in the mid 80s.
My cousin and I used to go out there early, get a boat and go across the inlet to Point Washington and hunt.
It's a golf course now.
But to answer your question, we used to catch a lot of specks and mullet. There used to be a lot of oysters out there too.
Is any of that area north of the golf course still open for hunting ?
There's a lot of history at Phillip's Inlet. That was a settlement across the inlet. There were houses and even a school. There was even a 2 story hotel at one time.
My great uncle was born out there and he told me some great stories. Those old sandy roads were some of the main highways dating back to the civil war. There are still ruins of old houses back in the woods, even a cemetery.


----------



## hsiF deR

welldoya said:


> I spent a lot of time out there as a kid. My great-uncle owned the bait and tackle shop (and oyster bar) out there. Back then it was called "The Fisherman's Catch", not sure now. In fact, he owned about 5 acres right there at Pirate's Cove. He sold it back in the mid 80s.
> My cousin and I used to go out there early, get a boat and go across the inlet to Point Washington and hunt.
> It's a golf course now.
> But to answer your question, we used to catch a lot of specks and mullet. There used to be a lot of oysters out there too.
> Is any of that area north of the golf course still open for hunting ?
> There's a lot of history at Phillip's Inlet. That was a settlement across the inlet. There were houses and even a school. There was even a 2 story hotel at one time.
> My great uncle was born out there and he told me some great stories. Those old sandy roads were some of the main highways dating back to the civil war. There are still ruins of old houses back in the woods, even a cemetery.


All of the area north of the inlet is Wild Heron and Sharks Tooth Golf Course. I live there now. Unfortunately no hunting  . I was a member of the club back behind it for a year. It was hammered by the dog hunters real hard. Its been broken up into 4 leases now and supposed to be getting alot better place to hunt. That's what 2 of the members told me..... 

The area to the south west is now Cmap Helen. If I am not mistaken its the other area your talking about. Way back when, it belonged to the Drummond family and was used as a recreation area for the workers of Drummond Coal from North AL. I think this is accurate but I have never researched it myself. Its just what I have always heard.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira

Thanks everybody. I was looking at a map and it looked like an interesting place to fish. It looked landlocked and the only saltwater fish would be from what is washed in after hurricanes. I'll take another look at the map. Anybody ever catch bass in there?

I read also that it used to be a resort for textile workers from Alabama.


----------



## hsiF deR

It's the largest dune lake in the world. Walton/bay counties open the inlet to the gulf as the lake level rises. They do it to keep the places along the water from flooding. It opens naturally when we get a reasonable size swell.

I have heard there are bass in there but I have never caught any.


----------



## Pimp-C-Cola

AP, 

What's up?


----------

